
WebGL water scene - svenfaw
https://c1.goote.ch/c8a05c9a6d4a4929a3fa50e6ebdee0c3.scene/
======
goocoder
We made this almost three years ago, way before we had our tool and platform
(Goo Create).

I'm surprised it still runs :)

The character uses more joints than some mobiles can handle (those with a
vertex uniform limit of 128).

~~~
goocoder
Actually, this is the one we made three years ago:
[http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/](http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/)

The one linked to was a quick remake in Create...

~~~
Narishma
The old one is much smoother on my laptop (first gen Intel HD Graphics) than
the remake.

~~~
bad_user
On my laptop it's smoother in Firefox than it is in Chrome and both are much
better than Safari. It might be your browser ;-)

------
goocoder
In the original version we made three years ago, you can also go swim under
water (click symbol bottom right): [http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-
boy/](http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/)

~~~
matthuggins
Couldn't get the swimming to work on my Nexus unfortunately. Tapping on the
icon of the boy with flippers did nothing. Cool demo otherwise!

~~~
goocoder
darn! but yeah it's very old so might be broken on some systems :)

------
huskyr
One thing that i've seen a couple of times now with these types of demos is
that the animation is pretty smooth, but the music / sound is stuttering and
noisy. Anyone has that as well? I'm using Chrome on a pretty beefy (16GB)
MacBook Pro.

~~~
amorphid
Yup. Choppy sound for me in Chrome w/ 16 GB MacBook Pro, too.

~~~
0x0
Same here. Reminds me of glitches typical of apps using a too small mixing
buffer (in an attempt to run with a low latency?)

~~~
NickHaflinger
Runs smooth here on 8GB ram and a generic video card, playing a video on MPV
at the same time, Ubuntu 15.10 Wily ...

~~~
justinclift
Audio very badly stutters here under Firefox on a reasonable spec Win 8.1 PC -
3.6GHz i3-4160 dual core, GTX 970, 16GB RAM. Not an award winning spec system,
but for single threaded maximised games (most) it's more than decent. ;)

------
klunger
O.o This is exactly what I needed to keep me going in the final stretch of
this computer graphics course I am taking. Final in 2 days, was starting to
feel study-fatigue, but am now reinvigorated!

~~~
hccampos
This is one use of our tech that we never thought about... webgl for
relaxation and inspiration :)

------
deanclatworthy
Can someone please tell me why I should be excited about these demos? Am I not
just seeing an OpenGL wrapper in the browser?

~~~
hccampos
Because it runs in any browser, even mobile ones and requires basically 0 time
for compilation and no plugins as opposed to unity, unreal or other engines.

~~~
dave2000
On mobile, though, it's total!y non interactive. I can see a guy in a boat and
that's it. It's like quakelive, except you can play quakelive against loads of
people, not just stare at the title screen.

~~~
goocoder
In the original old version there is a joystick for controlling the boat:
labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/

------
tambourine_man
Runs smoothly on a 4s, so color me impressed.

There seems to be an issue with the rendering of the character though

[http://imgur.com/dRe76Kc](http://imgur.com/dRe76Kc)

~~~
agumonkey
Same, acceptably smooth on my core 2 duo L7500 (no dGPU). Diffract me
impressed too.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Very smooth on this Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26Ghz in Chrome on Linux Mint 17.2,
integrated Intel graphics.

Edit: P8400 is a 7 year old CPU and L7500 is 8 year sold. Good to see we're
getting some mileage of 'em.

~~~
agumonkey
These cpu are still quite potent, I only wish I could solder a tiny opengl3
gpu on them just so they don't have to deal with fancy guis and videos.

------
mholt
Cool - you can move around with WASD.

That's a beautiful scene, by the way. I just hope someone comes to rescue the
poor kid soon.

~~~
hccampos
It would be really nice to make a game of sorts out of it :)

------
cuonic
I'm not sure that the water is meant to be inside the boat, but still great
work !

------
liorn
This really reminds me of the Introduction to Monkey Island 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL0086T-u6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL0086T-u6A)

------
csn
The audio is fine if that tab is not active but distorts when I switch to it.
Otherwise very, very smooth.

~~~
Sephr
I am experiencing this behavior as well. It's pretty odd, since I didn't think
WebGL would affect the audio (outside of increased CPU load).

------
vitaut
Looks very nice apart from some minor details like water going through the
boat. And runs very smoothly on my old Linux laptop with a built-in graphics
card.

~~~
rpwverheij
you really think the water in the boat is not intentional?

~~~
overgard
.. yes

Or maybe not intentional, but too hard to fix. I imagine if the water in the
boat was intentional, it'd have totally different looking characteristics (a
puddle looks totally different from water in a deep ocean, even if it's the
same material). It'd be a pain _not_ to get it in the boat.

There's a few ways I can think of to address it, but none of them would be
easy:

1.) dynamically tessellate all the water geometry on the outskirts of the boat
not to intersect (slow and complicated!)

2.) do some sort of stencil rendering to ensure the interior of the boat
doesn't render the water (similar to how stencil shadows work). Also
complicated!

3.) Render the hull of the boat _only_ to the depth buffer (no colors
rendered), and use multiple passes to make sure the water doesn't clip into
the boat.

There's probably quite a few other ways I haven't thought of, but it's
definitely not an easy problem.

~~~
shasta
The easiest way I can think of would be to render the boat first, then render
an invisible depth-only polygon at the top of the boat (that, together with
the boat hull, encloses the displaced water volume), and then render the
water. This doesn't add much complexity. You already have to draw the water in
a pass after the boat because the water is translucent when the view angle is
steep enough.

------
hackbinary
Smooth on my Kubuntu AMD Radeon 7670M. You can move the boat about with the
wasd keys, if you didn't know.

------
interdrift
Laggy sound on GTX 860M, maybe it's a problem with my sound card ? Anyone else
experiencing this issue?

~~~
bloaf
Yeah, sound was not smooth on my system too (750 Ti)

------
steaminghacker
the water level penetrates the boat?

~~~
gregschlom
A way to fix this would be to render the boat and the water separately then
merge the two images, but that feature may not be available on the engine that
they're using for this simulation (goocreate.com)

~~~
astn
This could be done much simplier by masking the boat with stencil buffer.

------
rusbus
Smooth on a nexus 5x

------
forrestthewoods
Doesn't work on my iPhone 6

~~~
BuffaloBagel
Works great on my iPhone 5s

------
tyho
Choppy for me with a Nvidia GTS 450 (proprietary drivers) on Fedora 23. Every
part of the massively long pipeline from HTML to DVI has to be perfect to get
smooth playback. It seems we are some way away from reaching that yet.

~~~
aristidb
Smooth on my Intel (HD Graphics 5500 / Broadwell, 2015) graphics. Nvidia's GTS
450 is 5 years old, so I don't think "we are some ways away" is necessarily
true, but it is of course still very wasteful.

~~~
tyho
It is 5 years old, but is able to render scenes far more complex than the on
on this page natively.

------
benwaffle
Is the music original?

~~~
goocoder
Yes

~~~
kahoon
I like it. Do you have a YouTube channel or something?

~~~
hccampos
There is a vimeo channel but hasn't been updated with cool videos in a while.
We need to fill up the youtube and vimeo channels for sure.
[https://vimeo.com/gootechnologies](https://vimeo.com/gootechnologies)

------
Animats
Very few "WebGL" sites do any 3D. Mostly, they're just doing pans, zooms,
canned 2D animations, and layers. I've been looking at galleries of WebGL
sites. Other than demos, very few do anything you couldn't do in Flash.

3D in the browser has been here before, in VRML 97, Web3D, and Shockwave
Flash. It's never caught on. The technology is great, but nobody cares.

There's now Web3D in the browser using WebGL.[1] (Web3D is just VRML 97 with
XML syntax.) Nobody uses this.

[1] [http://www.x3dom.org](http://www.x3dom.org)

~~~
bhouston
Well, you can do full 3D modeling, editing, animation as well cloud rendering
in the browser using [http://clara.io](http://clara.io) \-- it is like
Blender/3DS Max in the browser. We've got +140K users, +400K scenes (100K of
which are public.) People do use this stuff.

------
fractal618
secret message? [https://i.sli.mg/QHY5wH.png](https://i.sli.mg/QHY5wH.png)

------
such_a_casual
This is inspiring.

------
mjcohen
Come on! Let me get into those clouds!

------
ademirar
Runs pretty fine on Opera on a LG L70.

------
davidklemke
Seems to have some issues on the latest build of Chrome if the tab has focus.
Really cool otherwise!

------
JDiculous
Please put the date in the title if you're going to post old content.

------
nodesocket
I want to row so bad.. :-)

~~~
hccampos
In real life or in the scene? If you use this one you can row with WASD:
[http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/](http://labs.gooengine.com/pearl-boy/)

~~~
nodesocket
Just found out. I feel silly. Noticed there is no collision detection with the
boxes though.

~~~
hccampos
Yep, no collisions. The demo was made some 2-3 years ago and it surfaced here
on HN yesterday for some reason. Back then we didn't have physics support in
the Goo Engine. Now we have Cannon.js fully integrated into it (in fact the
creator of Cannon.js works with us and has been tweaking it to work well with
Goo Create and the Goo Engine).

------
port6667
Horray, music_autoplay=1. I remember Myspace.

Cool demo, but like 99% of the rest of the world, listen to music while i
browse so almost instant-closed out when music blasted out.

~~~
cryptoz
I agree with your point, but I doubt your statistic..I think it's probably the
other way around. That is, probably 99% of the world's web browsing population
is not actively listening to music.

Either way, music should never auto-play.

------
xd
Good effort, but when I hold shift he doesn't row faster ;)

------
ripitrust
the boat is clearly broken

~~~
conceit
It's a demo. So, yeah ...

~~~
hccampos
And a very old one too. Look at the website for some really cool looking
projects: goocreate.com

~~~
ju-st
Two speaking mountains reading aloud random Twitter messages oO Strangest
thing I've seen today
[http://www.mountainsofmouthness.com/](http://www.mountainsofmouthness.com/)

~~~
justinclift
Not the mountains I thought you were meaning. :p

